# LRMogrify Watermark problems. Any bright sparks ??



## LMK (Jun 7, 2009)

*LR2Mogrify Watermark problems. Any bright sparks ??*

Hello all,

Please dont bite, im new here.
Ive just downloaded the LR2Mogrify Plugin for Lightroom 2.3 as I wanted a way of getting a Watermark into my photos the easy way.
Ive even donated to the product to get teh full usageout of it, but im having 2 problems.

1. Sizing - I think this is impossible, but here goes anyway. I want a setting to be *% of width/height (aspect ratio maintained)*.  Does that make sense ? I want my watermark to be 9'% of the image of the smallest edge so it doesnt matter what size i have cropped my image the watermark pretty much covers the whole of the image. At the moment i have to put the pixels in manually (usually by subtracting 4'' from the number of pixels on the smallest edge.

2. I cant seem to export more than 1 photo at a time using watermarks else i get the error :

_*./LRMogrifyExportTask.lua:1'': attempt to index  local 'handle' (a nul value) (1)*_

*IMG_xxx.CR2*

Any ideas anyone, id appreacite it

LMK


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

Unfortunately, no sparks from me for either problem.  Someone here might have some suggestions on the sizing issue.  The error on multiple exports is strange, and I would suggest ensuring that you have the latest release of LR2/Mogrify, and then contact Tim Armes.


----------



## LMK (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheers for the reply.
I thought i might have had an out of date version, so i upgraded to 1.63 which tells me its the latest, but i still get the error.

I think i read somewhere else on the forum that the resizing issue cant be done (not sure though).


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 8, 2009)

LR/Mogrify is for Lightroom 1.x!
For Lightroom 2.x, you want LR2/Mogrify...


----------



## LMK (Jun 8, 2009)

Typo, i have LR2Mogrify.

Sorry


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 8, 2009)

For your first problem: Use a PSD as watermark.
Second problem: :roll:


----------



## LMK (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh No. 
I do use a psd. Its called watermarklarge.psd created in CS3.


----------

